# Rifle R.



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thinking ahead to the trout opener for 2015, we were wondering how busy the Rifle R. and the Rifle River Rec. Area for the opening day weekend. I have fished the Au Sable but giving some thought to staying at the Re. Area campground and fishing the Rifle R.. I am certainly NOT looking for specific areas. Thanks for any information you can provide.

_*Stinger*_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sometimes the river gets pretty busy and sometimes not so busy. What I do is to work a small stretch where there are few fishermen. If you work each run pretty good it takes longer but you will catch more fish.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

What do you consider a run, and how do you fish it? Is it before a hole or after a hole? When the steelhead come in, do they stop anywhere or always go as far as they can up river?

Not meaning to steal your thread, but I would like to fish that river also someday.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

The opener can get pretty busy, but the best thing I think you could do, is get a map and look up access points downsteam and float times from spot to spot on a canoe map. Take a second vehicle, spot it downstream and you should be able to get to lots of good spots away from pressure. Make sure that whatever the float times are, you to triple the time atleast for allowing time to stop and fish. The fishing from canoe won't be nearly as good as pulling out and covering many locations. If you do fish from the canoe, my buddy used to have the end off an old jumper cable tied to a rope. He would just clamp it to some tree limbs or bushes on shore opposite of a spot to fish without getting out. Also if waters high, make sure you know how far down the rapids are. It can't pretty rough there if you haven't canoed whitewater. There's a great book I posted in a sticky at top of page that we used all the time canoeing all over Michigan. Really great info on put ins/take outs,float times, rapids, etc.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for mentioning that book, I have it and got it out today to read it.


----------

